
End-to-End Testing Web Apps: The Painless Way - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/painless-web-app-testing/
======
mtlynch
Author here. Happy to answer any questions about this post or take any
feedback about making it easier to follow.

------
jcdfnz
what about those elements which do not have ids, like react. Then it is still
painful to maintain scripts when element changes.

